
The Fermi Paradox - larrel
http://waitbutwhy.com/2014/05/fermi-paradox.html
======
jchavannes
This is a good overview. The formula described is basically the Drake
equation[1] - I'm surprised that isn't mentioned (other than in the sources)
considering it is the basis of the Fermi Paradox.

There are lots of potential explanations for the Fermi Paradox[2]. One of the
more popular theories is that we're intentionally not interacted with, for
example the Prime Directive in Star Trek. Also, apparently 2001: A Space
Odyssey is a rendition of the encounter of a type 1 civilization with a type 3
civilization[3]. This is along the lines of what was mentioned in the article
about how earth is a young planet and that it would only take a relatively
short amount of time (3.75 million years) to fully colonize the galaxy.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drake_equation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drake_equation)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermi_paradox#Hypothetical_exp...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermi_paradox#Hypothetical_explanations_for_the_paradox)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GooNhOIMY0&t=383](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GooNhOIMY0&t=383)

